# cities to live in.



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

I am planning on moving to Portugal in a year or two, probably two. I am originally from Lisbon, left when i was 17, and have been looking around in Lisbon since i know the ciy pretty well. I have been going there since i left almost every other year. But i am looking for alternatives, especially where the apartments/houses are cheaper. I am also familiar with Torres Vedras and Santa Cruz. I have noticed many of the Brit expatriates seem to select the Silver coast. 
I am interested in a mix of city life with relative access to the coast. I enjoy coffee shops, restaurants, a little culture, although my wife is the more cultured one. I do not plan on working since i will be retiring. We should be getting around $2000 to $2500 a month from our retirement, after taxes from the US. We are not planning on getting a car since we like to travel by train, buses and have done so in Portugal and like it.

I am looking for ideas, suggestions, criticism - be nice now - and any opinions on cities that are good to live in, buy a cheaper home and still have access to medical, transportation, etc... And if anyone from Spain wants to pitch in feel free on places in Spain.

Thanks ahead.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*cities*

Some of the most popular sea side cities in Spain are Alicante, Malaga and Almeria. You will find a quite decent size expat community in any of them. Silver Coast in Portugal is lovely; it has a range of offers to match all needs and tastes. Santa Cruz is a bit like Praia del Rei. Summer is very busy, “dead” in the winter. But, if you left with 17, you have the advantage of speaking the language, I presume. Lisbon is lovely, expensive to buy, but no other city in the country offers you, the same quality of shops, restaurants, bars, museums, theatres, job´s for Portuguese speakers, etch… You have time, just do your homework
John999


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

John999 said:


> Some of the most popular sea side cities in Spain are Alicante, Malaga and Almeria. You will find a quite decent size expat community in any of them. Silver Coast in Portugal is lovely; it has a range of offers to match all needs and tastes. Santa Cruz is a bit like Praia del Rei. Summer is very busy, “dead” in the winter. But, if you left with 17, you have the advantage of speaking the language, I presume. Lisbon is lovely, expensive to buy, but no other city in the country offers you, the same quality of shops, restaurants, bars, museums, theatres, job´s for Portuguese speakers, etch… You have time, just do your homework
> John999


Thanks John999. I have the time but i want to get it all together because we also have a dog and a cat to bring. It will be an adventure. I am still focusing on Lisbon because i can still find an apartment half way affordable and it's near everything.:clap2:


----------

